
Ask HN: How Would a Hacker Think About This? - n00bdude
I wrote a novel.<p>I have made the &#x27;Myth Framework&#x27; to which the novel belongs, licensed as CC BY (basically open source) so other writers, if interested, can create a commercial work based on it&#x27;s mythology.<p>One day, I would like writers (if any) who have modeled their story on some element of this Myth Framework to be able to have their works connected.  (Maybe by some blockchain-like tech?)<p>My question right now does not pertain to the software-side of this problem, but rather, what items to include on a page in each book that basically points a unique work to its mythological &#x27;family-tree.&#x27;<p>As of now, I have a page at the beginning of my story that has basically three elements to do this:<p>1. the symbol of the Myth Framework<p>2. the story<p>3. the URL where one can learn about the structure, plot, setting, journey-outline, etc. of the Myth<p>What items, for appeal, logic, or whatever, would you consider adding to this list?<p>Thanks for taking the time to read this
======
thecupisblue
HTML links to a page with all references and possible backstory. Wikipedia
basically?

~~~
n00bdude
I like the backstory idea - also gives me some things to think about in lieu
of how to organize the references .. Thanks for your feedback!

